# Boating Mechanics



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Is there a a course you can take that provides you basic boating mechanical / electrical skills? I have only seen course for navigation and safety.

thanks


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

If you find one, I'd like to sign up.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

There are a number of very good publications covering mechanical and electrical systems on small power craft. Stop in any West Marine, Boat US, or Boaters World and check them out. It all basic stuff and fairly simple for a DIY person. Marine wiring is a little tricky so you need a wiring color code chart which you can download. The biggest problem with troubleshooting electrical problems is if someone was in there ahead of you, replaced some wiring, and didn't follow the code. Good luck and check out a few stores.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

you can also Google John P. Kaufman. His books are great, easy to follow and cover everything you need to know. They're the boater's Chilton. They also make good reading during the winter.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks. if I had a code to go by maybe I could make heads or tails of what I am looking at. I will look into those books!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Not a problem. Check it out. 

http://www.glen-l.com/weblettr/webletters-5/wl44-wiring.html


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's some good on-line stuff for boat maint & repairs.
http://www.yachtsurvey.com/maitenance.htm


----------

